# Roller Loft - How Big?



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

How large should a Roller loft be? I am talking probably 20 birds max. Mine are not flying very well and someone said my loft was too big for rollers. It is the Rose Wood Starter Loft.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I traded a roller pigeon I had to a guy that raises and flys them. His Homers he had in a 8x10 loft shed and his Rollers he kept in a modified Rubber Maid garden shed..the kind for rakes and brooms. It had the thick plastic doors and plastic roof..I would guess it is 4' deep by 6' wide and roughly 6' tall. He made his nest boxes out of OSB and it was made like wrap around shelves in three tiers. He also had a added Aviary cut out and on the side and added vents under the roof line. I thought it was too small for all those birds but he said Rollers like it.


----------



## mudduck9196 (Mar 24, 2010)

I know a guy who has rollers and he keeps them in a 4x5 legs are 3 foot tall and the cage is 3 foot tall. he let them out there flew and came back. They must like small lofts.


----------

